# Survial Game, was muss rein und was darf nicht sein?



## Gorgomir (13. Januar 2019)

Moin Leute, ich arbeite da an so einem kleinen Projekt und bin gerade dabei, genügend Features zusammen zu haben, um einen Protoypen zu basteln. 

Vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere an My little World - Survivors, dies war der erste Versuch, nach 4-5 Konzepten und schweren Bugs der Engine, habe ich es abgebrochen und was ähnliches angefangen. 

- Ort und "Plot" stehen im Grunde schon fest, es eher "Tropisch und chillig"
- Es gibt kein Levelsystem
- Es gibt Hunger, Müdigkeit und Durst
- Es gibt Waffenhaltbarkeit 
- Es gibt ein kleines Crafting System, das kann man beliebig erweitern!
- Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist eher mittel
- Das Kampfsystem basiert auf Ausdauer, es Quicksteps und für jede Waffe ein eigenes Moveset
- Es soll spaßige Aktivitäten geben wie Schätze finden, mit Ureinwohnern ein Luau feiern oder Surfen
- Ein paar "Dungeons" und Bosse sind geplant
- Ein paar Quests soll es geben
- Es soll kein RPG werden
- Es gibt Ureinwohner mit denen man sich anfreunden kann, ist ein langer Weg, aber dadurch wird Handel, Luau und vielleicht mehr ermöglicht
- Es gibt natürlich verschiedene Gegner und "Tiere"
- Es hat den Stil von My little World - Survivors
- Es wird witzig und skurril, z.B. wird man Ureinwohnerinnen abfüllen und flach legen können, Blut spritzt, es gibt Bomben und man kann Schnaps herstellen
- Einen Tag-Nacht Zyklus baue ich vielleicht ein, bin aber irgendwie kein großer Fan davon
- Basenbau wird es denke ich mal nicht geben, man hat ein Lager, muss es aber nicht wirklich nutzen. 

Das sind die aktuellen Pläne, mich interessiert jetzt, was ihr von einem "Survival Spiel" erwartet, welche Features ihr euch wünscht, welche ihr gar nicht mögt und welche für euch Pflicht sind. Was macht Euch bei diesen Spielen am meisten Spaß? Jeder hat ja so seine Präferenzen und alleine arbeitet es sich immer etwas schlecht, daher bitte ich euch einfach mal um eure Meinung.


----------



## Research (13. Januar 2019)

Hmm, Wettereinflüsse.
Auf Sicht, Körperwärme, Kalorienverbrauch, Wasserbedarf. Gerade bei Kälte dehydriert man unbemerkt.
Nasse Kleidung schwer und zieht wärme aus dem Körper.

Geruch, auch Eigenmarke auf Lebewesen.

Fußspuren.

Ohne Levelsystem irgendwie, nun, aus dem Steh-greif kann niemand gute Bögen bauen.

Insekten, wie Mücken, Blutegel und Co. Egel und Maden lassen sich medizinisch verwenden.
Was für Quests.


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Januar 2019)

Im Grunde ist der Spieler jemand, dem die Zivilisation auf den Sack geht und sich auf eine vermeintlich einsame Insel absetzt, um dort endlich Ruhe vor allem zu haben. Dort gibts nen Strand, nen Dschungel, Kannibalen, freundliche Einwohner, sowas wie Tiere. Es soll ein spaßiges und halbwegs einfaches Spiel sein, dass einfach Spaß macht und einem oft die Wahl lässt, was man tun und lassen will. 

Es soll eine lange Quest geben, mit der man sich eine Waffe verdienen kann, die alles mit 1-4 hieben vernichtet. Man muss die Ureinwohner besänftigen und Geschenke geben, da die erst drohen wenn man ihnen zu nahe kommt und dann erst angreifen; oder sich wehren man sie angreift. 

Die Survival Elemante sollten nicht zu heavy sein, das Spiel wird ein Gegentrend zu den schweren und komplexen (Indie)Spielen. Es soll einfach nur unterhalten. 

Achja: Es ist ein 100%iges 3rd Person Spiel, es gibt keine Egoperspektive.

Screenshots werde ich vielleicht im laufe der Woche mal machen und dann einen Thread unter Projekte eröffnen. Ich muss vorher noch ein paar Dinge wie schwimmen und tauchen einbauen, Wasserpflanzen und Fische warten auch noch auf ihren Einsatz. Um Feedback zu bekommen, werde ich 100%ig Demos veröffentlichen. Ich sollte mir wohl wieder ein kleines Team zusammen suchen. ^^


----------



## azzih (13. Januar 2019)

Bei Spielen in diesem Genre ist nicht das wichtigste was irgendwie an Aktionen geboten wird, die macht man 1-2 mal dann isses langweilig.  Wichtig ist vielmehr wie kann die Kreativität des Spielers belohnt werden und wie kann ich ihm möglichst viel Freiheiten geben.

Hab zum Beispiel Conan Exiles 100 Stunden alleine nur gespielt, weil man da nach Lust und Laune eigene Festungen bauen konnte die möglichst sicher vor Angriffen anderer Spieler sein mussten. Und weil es gefühlt unendlich viel Locations dafür gab und  Möglichkeiten zu bauen, hat mich das lange beschäftigt.


----------



## Maverick3k (13. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte nicht bashen, aber:

- nicht noch ein Survival Spiel das für Singleplayer ausgelegt ist (Multiplayer wäre besser, damit man praktisch Rollen verteilen kann)
- mit potentiellen Regner chillen macht man einmal, dann hat man das gesehen und es wird irrelevant und unnötig

Das problem ist auch, dass es die ganzen Survival Spiele schon jedes Setting abdecken. Da ist nicht kaum noch Platz für einen weiteren Titel.

Wenn ich mir die Grundidee oben so ansehe, fehlt da irgendwie der rote Faden.


----------



## Gorgomir (13. Januar 2019)

MP gibts höchtens als LAN, da ich MP so rein gar nicht ab kann und kein Interesse daran habe. Einen Roten Faden gibts auch nicht, du kannst machen was du willst, im Grunde erkunden, farmen, craften und töten oder halt irgendwelchen Dingen wie Surfen nach gehen. Survival ist vielleicht der falsche Begriff. 

Ich spiele zu 99% nur reine offline Single Player Spiele, daher entwickle ich nur solche.


----------

